# ER20 Collets, Best place to Buy...



## paris_tj (May 23, 2013)

I need some ER20 collets, where is the best place to buy some good cheap ones?

Looking at MSC AccuPro ones for $16.99 and free shipping, is there any better deals/Quality out there? I need 5-10 so a little savings will add up.


----------



## fretsman (May 24, 2013)

Shars.com has a very good price on these, and they actually list their runout as well (.0003" on a 1/16th") which is very reasonable for what I do.

http://www.shars.com/product_categories/search/?search=ER20

Hope that helps-
Dave


----------



## 7mag (May 24, 2013)

I bought some er20 collets from www.maritool.com
Very good quality and priced right


----------



## Jericho (May 25, 2013)

Just got thru buying three ER40 collets from Shars and the only options on shipping were so expensive I complained. I got a response back from them telling me if I had CALLED  in the order they were now shipping USPS which is cheaper but they haven't updated the online options. Freight was 1/2 of the cost of the collets.I was sad at the response needless to say.



fretsman said:


> Shars.com has a very good price on these, and they actually list their runout as well (.0003" on a 1/16th") which is very reasonable for what I do.
> 
> http://www.shars.com/product_categories/search/?search=ER20
> 
> ...


----------



## metalmole (May 25, 2013)

I just had the same experience with shars upon checkout the shipping was crazy......I backed out of the online order....


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (May 25, 2013)

metalmole said:


> I just had the same experience with shars upon checkout the shipping was crazy......I backed out of the online order....



you got some ER 40's on e bay didn't you?


----------



## Tommie D (May 26, 2013)

I can tell you where NOT to buy.  

http://www.amazon.com/11Pcs-ER11-Sp...F8&qid=1369542809&sr=8-8&keywords=er11+collet


Plain junk........ "Accuracy: 0.01mm. Made of high grade spring steel"    I'm doubting the accuracy as some of the slots were not cut straight and a couple of 'extra slots' that were just started. 
Spend a little more and get some good quality collets.

Tom


----------



## fretsman (May 26, 2013)

> Just got thru buying three ER40 collets from Shars and the only options on shipping were so expensive I complained. I got a response back from them telling me if I had CALLED in the order they were now shipping USPS which is cheaper but they haven't updated the online options. Freight was 1/2 of the cost of the collets.I was sad at the response needless to say.


Hmmmm, that's news to me for sure. Sorry about the mislead but they must have changed something over the last year on their main website. I wonder why they charge so much on the website for shipping now. They're very reasonable on ebay but I see they only have a set of these and not individuals at this point. 

They go under the name "discount_machine". 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SHARS-ER20-...2?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item4602d84f78

Dave


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (May 26, 2013)

fretsman said:


> Hmmmm, that's news to me for sure. Sorry about the mislead but they must have changed something over the last year on their main website. I wonder why they charge so much on the website for shipping now. They're very reasonable on ebay but I see they only have a set of these and not individuals at this point.
> 
> They go under the name "discount_machine".
> 
> ...



Oh, no separate ER40 collets on e bay?
I had about $100.00 worth of ER40 collets in my cart from there website, but even using checkout with Pay Pal, they wanted to have me fill out a bunch of forms, just to see the shipping, so I closed the page.


----------



## metalmole (May 26, 2013)

mrbreezeet1 said:


> you got some ER 40's on e bay didn't you?


 No it was on there website


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (May 26, 2013)

metalmole said:


> No it was on there website



Who is "They"


----------



## metalmole (May 26, 2013)

mrbreezeet1 said:


> Who is "They"


shars


----------



## darkzero (Jun 1, 2013)

I don't know about cheapest but for best quality for the buck I would say Techniks brand. I hear nothing but good about all their collets & are said to be the best import collets available, quality on par with some of the high dollar collets & they don't cost a lot.

All my ER-40, ER-16, & DA200 collets are Techniks & I'm very happy with them. Depending on how fast I need one, I get mine from ebay sellers hemlytool or allindustrialtoolsupply, both have their own websites. I got my DA200 set directly through All Industrial's website as it was cheaper than their listing on ebay, still free shipping.

Techniks ER-20s are $14.15 ea shipped from ebay seller cnctoolingstore.


----------

